# Marietta Slomka - sexy Ansichten 30x



## misterright76 (3 Feb. 2011)




----------



## Nordic (3 Feb. 2011)

Ist irgenwie eine Interessante Frau!


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2011)

sie hat was


----------



## posemuckel (4 Feb. 2011)

Toller Mix der schönen Marietta. Danke!!


----------



## Geniesser (4 Feb. 2011)

Danke für die süsse Marietta


----------



## SuWi (5 Feb. 2011)

Ein Traum! Die Frau gehört in den PB!


----------



## Soloro (5 Feb. 2011)

Eine der hübschesten Ansagerinnen,wie ich finde!

Vielen Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## higgins (5 Feb. 2011)

danke für marietta. könnte mal mehr zeigen


----------



## belinea12 (5 Feb. 2011)

Danke für die heiße Marietta


----------



## jogger (6 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:ganz tolle Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## traumflieger1 (13 Feb. 2011)

Das ist aber auch eine super Hübsche


----------



## mariamaster (13 März 2011)

super ice cool + sexy


----------



## marcusw73 (13 März 2011)

Danke, sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## dumbas (13 März 2011)

so sieht man sie selten! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kuno (14 März 2011)

Danke! Die meisten happich abba schonn im Archiv


----------



## geggsen (19 Juni 2011)

Super Frau
Danke


----------



## egon5de (19 Juni 2011)

klasse - vielen Dank!


----------



## fredclever (19 Juni 2011)

Ich danke sehr für die Frau von Christoph Lang


----------



## kaiman (26 Juni 2011)

:thumbup:danke für Marietta, so sieht man sie leider selten


----------



## PromiFan (9 Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder der sexy Marietta, vor allem in den Kleidern sieht sie umwerfend aus. Schade dass es keine Nacktbilder von ihr gibt, aber sie ist auch so richtig ansehnlich


----------



## Blechbuckel (22 Jan. 2012)

Marietta, klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Black Cat (25 Feb. 2012)

Da hat auch das ZDF mal was zu bieten (grins)!

Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Mamba357 (1 Juni 2012)

Danke für die schönen Ansichten!


----------



## duessi (3 Juni 2012)

Wunderschöne Augen! Danke!


----------



## korat (13 Juni 2012)

ja, ja.....und dann macht diese hübsche "Ansagerin" auch noch einen ziemlich schlauen Eindruck, falls es noch keiner bemerkt haben sollte !


----------



## [email protected] (17 Juni 2012)

Marietta hat was.....!!!!


----------



## Jone (18 Juni 2012)

Danke für die hübsche Marietta :thx:


----------



## rotorn (30 Sep. 2012)

interessanter Mix


----------



## totto (30 Sep. 2012)

so schön können die nachrichten sein .... leider nur zu selten .....


----------



## trashcan (1 Okt. 2012)

Wer guckt da nicht gerne Nachrichten ...


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Da schaut man doch gerne Nachrichten....


----------



## boernie (3 Okt. 2012)

yes, danke!


----------



## Chris Töffel (31 Dez. 2013)

Dsnke für die tolle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## RudiRudi (7 Jan. 2014)

*Marietta Slomka*

*Sehr klug, Intelligent, angenehm frech und auch noch hübsch! *
Solche Journalistinnen braucht das Land und keine angepassten Schafmützen wie üblich.


----------



## Shooter0815 (8 Jan. 2014)

:thx::thx: Marietta ist klasse


----------



## legolas (9 Jan. 2014)

Ich finde sie hat tote Augen.


----------



## savvas (10 Jan. 2014)

Hat sich im Gespräch mit Gabriel sehr viel herausgenommen. Nicht mehr so symphatisch.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## HLF 16 (17 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## donnergott611 (18 Jan. 2014)

nette frau, die marietta. wer hat ihren sexy auftritt (mit aufgeknöpfter Bluse bis zum bauchnabel) gecapt???


----------



## seppp700 (18 Jan. 2014)

Super die Frau, vielen Dank!


----------



## john19 (25 Jan. 2014)

Marietta ist die Beste! Danke für die Bilder


----------



## jeffhello1214 (26 Jan. 2014)

big thx for marietta


----------



## PeteConrad (20 März 2014)

Besten Dank! Tolle Ansichten!


----------



## Warren666 (21 März 2014)

Schöne Bilder !!


----------



## Apart (9 Apr. 2014)

Bitte mehr von Ihr!


----------



## frankp (11 Apr. 2014)

DAS Gesicht der öffentlich-rechtlichen


----------



## mc-hammer (11 Apr. 2014)

schaut verdammt gut aus


----------



## Simon11_0 (12 Apr. 2014)

sehhhr sexy


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön sind die Bilder.


----------



## windows64bit (19 Apr. 2014)

thx for miss zdf!


----------



## CN4884 (10 Mai 2014)

Danke für die Marietta Bilder


----------



## hellfire_0815 (1 Juni 2014)

sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## dvb (15 Sep. 2014)

danke tolle bilder


----------



## donplatte (26 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank Dir für Marietta! Fein gemacht!!


----------



## PeteConrad (15 Sep. 2016)

Besten Dank auch für diese Ansichten!


----------

